
Trump Replaced Pandemic-Response Team with Jared Kushner - lordmax
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/04/trump-fired-pandemic-response-jared-kushner-coronavirus.html
======
onetimemanytime
>> _“I have all this data about ICU capacity. I’m doing my own projections,
and I’ve gotten a lot smarter about this. New York doesn’t need all the
ventilators,” Kushner announced_

Trump:

>> _‘I like this stuff. I really get it. ‘People are surprised that I
understand it.

'Every one of these doctors said: "How do you know so much about this?"

Maybe I have a natural ability. Maybe I should have done that instead of
running for president.'_

We're so lucky, as a nation that these two branches of genius merged.

~~~
lordmax
I had accepted in my heart for a while we live in a simulation. Then it all
makes sense and it is outrageously funny.

~~~
kccoder
If only Vonnegut was still around to spin a tale about our current
predicament.

